# Bouncers Looking sweet



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bouncer News thread -

Today Bouncer's is pleased to announce the launch of another great protection wax in the line-up so far.

Bouncer's 'Looking Sweet' is a highly durable, fully synthetic, high temperature wheel wax designed for use on all types of alloy wheels. It will assist in the protection your wheels against road dirt and brake dust. Keeping your wheels 'Looking Sweet' for longer during your normal cleaning regime. Easy on and easy off, with a fantastic Sweet Cherry scent. A must have item in your detailing armoury. Designed, Blended & handpoured by Bouncer's to the normal high quality and specification you have come to expect.

They are 100ml wax pots which will last you a good few years - And keeping in line with the Bouncer's pricing ethos - they are just £13.95 :doublesho



















These will be available very soon from your favorite Bouncer's stockists. :thumb:

Now as an intro on DW, there are 5 of these to giveaway > Woohoooo 

All you simply have to do is reply to this thread, using the words 'Looking Sweet' somewhere in your reply. - Using random.org, I'll pick the winners on Monday 1st July and post them on this thread.

All the Best

J


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Man that Sure is looking sweet indeed.


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

Looking sweet indeed!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! All of bouncers products look amazing. My wheels would certainly be looking sweet if they were treated to a coat of this!


----------

